# does sanding a transducer void warranty



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

well my sounder reinstall didnt go very well at all, 
it seems the unit will only power into simulation mode and just displays a blank screen when i turn that off. The manual and troubleshooting guide suggest that there is a problem with the transducer or the cable leading to the transducer.

The sounder was purchased from BCF, any tips on how to approach them re warranty, i just wasnt sure if sanding the tranny would void my warranty, as its clearly obvious i have done it.

I really hope they dont muck me around with this.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Ben are you sure it is not the install, someone suggested to me (sorry I cant remember who) to take the transducer out of the hull and test it while it is still connected up I have a pool so I hooked up the battery and the head unit and put the transducer in the pool and bingo it worked, it was my original install so maybe try that first.
I think the warranty will say any modification voids it, but you never know the manufacturer may find it was their fault and you wont know there position till you ask.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ben if there should it be a warranty claim the eagle manual specifies to sand the trannie for in hull installation, so don't think you have a problem at all in that regard


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

sitonit said:


> I have a pool so I hooked up the battery and the head unit and put the transducer in the pool and bingo it worked, it was my original install so maybe try that first.
> .


I tried this last night, first in an icecream container then after no result i took the yak out to the pool. still no result.

Richo, I will take it in to bcf in my lunch hour, hopefully i dont get mucked around, I think if they were to swap my tranny/cable over it would probably be fine. i will let you know what happens


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

would it benefit me to ring first and explain the situation or just rock up to bcf??


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Ben,

Is this a Humminbird unit? I have a US bought Piranhamax 20 (dual frequency unit) that has failed, if I can not get it going over the next couple of days you will be welcome to have the transducer from it.

I have had the sounder for a couple of years so am not worried about trying a warranty claim. I would have thought the transducer would be pretty reliable and sanding it would not affect it. Mine still worked OK after I ran it over with the yak cart and broke the mounting lugs off.

PM me if get no joy with BCF and still want the transducer.

You will hear a distinct ticking sound from the transducer when it is plugged in and powered up if that is any help.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Lloyd,

Thanks for the offer mate, unfortunately its a Lowrance X50ds sounder so im not sure how that tranny would go, its probably got a different connection etc.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Just got back from BCF, 
i explained the whole situation to the guy and he didnt really want to know about it, he said that i need to take it up with Lowrance, we then explained that we need it by the weekend as we are fishing a tornament and have paid good money to enter (white lie) and all he said was il call lowrance and you can speak to them.

so in the end i spoke with lowrance while he went and did something else, 
after getting off the phone to them the guy didnt even follow it up with me and ask how it went, oh well they have lost at least 2 customers,

anyways, i spoke to lowrance and the guy suggested a software reset, 
he gave me the step by step instructions on how to do this so il have a go tonite and hopefully get it sorted out. If this fails he said to call back and they will arrange for the item to be sent in and fixed/replaced under warranty.
He said if we need to go down that track it will be a 2-3 week wait. my guess is i wont have a sounder for the next month :*(


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I would ring BCF head office and mention the contents of this link to them:
http://www.bcf.com.au/contact-us/index.aspx
Because that is crap service and if that is the follow up they offer they wont see another dollar out of me.
Good luck.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Wrong link http://www.bcf.com.au/The_BCF_Promise.aspx


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> and they will arrange for the item to be sent in and fixed/replaced under warranty.
> He said if we need to go down that track it will be a 2-3 week wait. (


Thats a normal time frame up here Ben, know of an Eagle and a Navman had problems on sounders, and the manufacturers sorted the warranty, and both with different dealers ...both units had to go to Sydney thats where the time is lost.

And remember you were landing fish pre sounder :lol:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

sitonit said:


> I would ring BCF head office and mention the contents of this link to them:
> http://www.bcf.com.au/contact-us/index.aspx
> Because that is crap service and if that is the follow up they offer they wont see another dollar out of me.
> Good luck.


I will do this and let you know how i go,


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Dodge said:


> And remember you were landing fish pre sounder :lol:


yeah i guess, but im keen to get into some yellas and its hard going with them unless you have a sounder as they hold so close to structure and drop offs,

oh well lets see what happens with this software reset.
i am praying that it works but not holding my breath.

thanks for the help and support so far guys,

i will keep you all posted


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Just sounds like shocking service, BCF should have chased up Lowrance.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ok i did the reset and now i get this rubbish when holding it in the pool


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Silly question - Have you got left over silicone or whatever on the bottom of the transducer?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

nope its clean, 
looks like new,

the only thing is a very light sanding on the bottom

oh and also as you can see in the photos, it shows the same position as 4m, 4.5m and 8m


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey Ben,

Just wondering if the 8m reading is due to a double echo, I have had this happen with my sounder which shows two 'bottoms', each looks the same, one in the middle of the screen, being the true reading, the second at the bottom which is the second echo, which is why the depth reading ends up being double the true depth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

sorry mate, how deep is the pool? most pools are only 2m deep at the most, you will need more water than this to test properly, my 3 sounders all won't return a reading in less than 3-4m of water.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry to hijack the thread folks, but I would like to know whether it matters a great deal if you don't have a fuse in the positive lead to your battery. The manual for my Eagle Cuda 242 is quite explicit in that the warranty will be void if the fuse supplied isn't fitted, but I can't see a big risk factor involved by not using the fuse :? 
Any advice from the sounder gurus on the forum :roll:


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Ben
I also have a Lowrance x50DS unit and so far so good. I bought it in the USA about 4 months ago.
By the look of the photos, it appears there is some problem with the screen itself, as I have never seen the blue colour on it. When I first installed the transducer on the rudder, I didn't have it pointing down properly, and I also got streaks on the screen as shown in the 2nd or 3rd photo.
Check that none of the pins at the back of the unit have been damaged. If you take it into Lowrance, get them to test it with one of their cables and see whether you get the same results. 
Good luck with it.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Ben
Also found this on the Lowrance site, which might help you:

http://www.lowrance.com/support/faq/son ... raticdepth

Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

sorry guys,

its ft not meters so its roughly right but there was some variation when holding the tranny in the same spot, theres no way the pool is 8m

as for the other muck on the screen im not too sure, 
it just doesnt look rihgt hey, when compared with the simulation its a real mess, you cant make out a bottom at all.

im going to call LOwrance today and see what i can do.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Just found this on the Lowrance website under the user manual for the x50ds

Shoot-Thru-Hull Installation
1. Make sure the area is clean, dry and free of oil or grease, then sand
both the inside surface of the hull and the face of the transducer with
100 grit sandpaper. The sanded hull area should be about 1-1/2 times
the diameter of the transducer. The surface of the hull must be flat so
the entire transducer face is in contact with the hull prior to bonding.
After sanding, clean the hull and transducer with rubbing alcohol to
remove any sanding debris.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

so as Richo said i should be right with this part,

hope everything is smooth sailing


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

just spoke to lowrance, apparently the head unit was deemed faulty and had a lack of sensitivity or something.

they said the replacement will be shipped out today so hopefully il have it by tues/wed.

thanks for support and advice on this matter guys


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Very good news Ben, did you mention to them that you were very unimpressed with the sub-standard service from BCF?


----------

